
Are Facebook making themselves targets for identity theft? - burchr
https://twitter.com/philippe_kalaf/status/616281481153941504
======
adamsrog
Wow.. that is absurd. Perhaps I missed it, but I was unable to find any
context from his tweets - did they just randomly decide to ask him for it? Did
someone report his account? I'm just curious what would trigger Facebook to
ask for such documents.

Also, his reply was pretty funny:
[https://twitter.com/philippe_kalaf/status/616366907835334657](https://twitter.com/philippe_kalaf/status/616366907835334657)

~~~
burchr
I'm not him, so I can only speculate, but even if it was reported, why would
it be appropriate?

